# Little help from Central Florida



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I am not an offical installer any more. I am a shop owner that came through the ranks reading every rag i could get my hands on. Then i got hired on as an installer trainee and grew threw there to a shop manager, then outside sales rep for a distributor and then working as a factory rep and now back to a shop, but as an owner this time. So i have seen all aspects.

My first new audio purchase from a shop was a pair of 3.5 kenwoods back in 87 or so for a 1981 malibu i had. At the time i was working at wendys and had to put them on layaway at Team Electronics in springfield Illinois. Got hooked on bass when i had my 86 or so dodge daytona hatchback. Had a Pioneer super tuner with a targa 300 on a Blues 10. That car got me hooked and sounded great when playing "munchies" by nemisis or some Too Short. Currently i have a Image Dynamics system in my truck. a 450.1 on a set of ctx65 in kicks with a 600.1 on a single IDQ12. Little different these days but what ever works. I have used new and used goods. Factory demo stuff and pawn shop stuff.

I would like to make myself available how ever i can help out. 90% of all shop owners i would say started out as DIY guys. I know i was one of them!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Parrish, great to have ya here. I didnt even notice you snuck in.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

12vi ftw =)


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Hey Parrish, great to have ya here. I didnt even notice you snuck in.


Thanks Sir, Yep I have been lurking for awhile now.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

g0a said:


> 12vi ftw =)


Indeed !


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ptannjr said:


> Thanks Sir, Yep I have been lurking for awhile now.


Sneaky lil guy arent ya ? :laugh:


----------



## luke81 (Mar 20, 2009)

Howdy northern neighbor! :crowngrin:


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Sneaky lil guy arent ya ? :laugh:


:laugh: you know it!


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

luke81 said:


> Howdy northern neighbor! :crowngrin:


WAZ UP down south! ? ! ?


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of nice horse farms in the Ocala area. You mid-staters actually have some hills to look at instead of the flat land and palm trees we have on the east coast. 

Welcome to the forum *ptannjr*!


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks MACS, hills? Here in central florida? Where? Oh i live on a small one if you mean a hill is 10 foot higher than the surrounding area!!


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

ptannjr said:


> Thanks MACS, hills? Here in central florida? Where? Oh i live on a small one if you mean a hill is 10 foot higher than the surrounding area!!


that's a hill for FL, i'm in Orlando big hills I mean bridges here over I-4


----------

